# Urgent anyone in or near Fort Mill, SC 29715



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Urgent Urgent Urgent
anyone in or near Fort Mill, SC 29715 willing to help us get this little pregant maltese to a safe place please please call Mary Palmer at 262 633 9371 She is at a vet right now, she was on the street. 

They're assessing how far she is to term and will go from there. 
I will be in Orlando until 13th, then leaving on 15th,so if anyone is nearby that can help transport,I can meet up in Georgia, Tenn or Ky, to take her to my house and work out transport to WI from there...

I will be leaving on Monday 5th. If anyone nearby can help, call Mary or email too [email protected]
*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Michelle I'm in Virginia, but if there is no one closer, I will make the drive. Any ideas?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Michelle, I am in Charlotte, NC and Fort Mill is not far so I immediately called Mary as soon as I saw your post. She asked me to email my contact info to her and she will call me once they figure out a plan for this little girl. Mary said she was able to get someone to keep her tonight and she goes to the vet tomorrow, so they will know more then.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah Nida!!! You rock  . If you need back up, I can help with the drive ~ I think it is about 5 1/2 hours from us. There are advantages to driving a Toyota Yaris. They are tiny, but good on gas. Bless you for your efforts.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Yeah Nida!!! You rock  . If you need back up, I can help with the drive ~ I think it is about 5 1/2 hours from us. There are advantages to driving a Toyota Yaris. They are tiny, but good on gas. Bless you for your efforts.


Awww Bridgette, thanks. I really hope I can help in some way. I am leaving to head back home next week (Northern VA) for a couple of weeks otherwise I would definitely offer to foster her for as long as they need. Maybe I can help transport her or keep her for a couple of days until a foster is found...we'll see. Mary said this little girl is going to be seen by the vet in the morning and so she'll know more then. Apparently she's quite pregnant too so Mary's waiting to see when the vet thinks she will deliver. 

You are so awesome to offer to drive the 5.5 hours from VA!!! 

I'll keep you posted once I hear from Mary.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep us all posted. I'm leaving for the Disney art show on the 5th,so I can't do anything from the 5th through the 14th,but on the 15th, I'm heading back home. I'm still open this week end but things are tight....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can foster her until 1st week of Feb after I get back from Disney...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Michelle, Nida...I am just now seeing this. I'm in Charlotte too, let me know if I can be of any help too please. I'll PM both of you my cell, work and home phone numbers. I don't know nuthin' about birthin' no babies (puppies) or takin' care of them, but I want to help this baby if I am needed. (Hey, Dusty's a stud, sire of MANY litters, maybe he can help?? haha)


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I live about an hour from Fort Mill, near Columbia, SC. I have to work Monday & Wednesday of next week, but if there's anything I can do, send me a PM. I'll be glad to help any way I can too!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in Raleigh, NC please let me know if there is anything I can do. I would be willing to ride along, please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What an awesome group. :chili::chili: Nida - you're amazing. I remember your last transport too. Hope this all goes well and that mommy is healthy and happy:chili::chili: Let us know.


----------

